# LRP question



## LT82 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi all, looking for a bit of advice from anyone in the know. Lead replacement fuel seems to have finally dried up in my area, and so today I filled up on Premium unleaded (92 RON) plus a valve seat protection additive. My question concerns the additive. My engine (L16 1.6L) is on an official list published by the Australian Institute of Petroleum as being able to be run without the additive. However, when I rang the Nissan parts shop the service guy told me that I definitely needed to use the additive. 

Just in a state of confusion as to who to believe. I can't see why the AIP would lie, the guy from Nissan probably didn't know what he was on about. Yet I really don't want to take the chance as getting the valve seats pulled and reset is a bit of an expensive exercise. 

If anyone knows the real story it would be a great help


----------

